# Why the hinge and not the thumb style?



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't claim to be an expert but I know a few things. The hinge is anatomically more compatible with our forearm/hand. What I mean by that is it's perfectly natural to fire a hinge with the rotation in the wrist/hand that is required to trip it. There's nothing really natural about firing a thumb button. In some ways it requires a pushing motion (the thumb) against the rest of your hand that's wanting to pull. Having said that, with a little trickery you can fire your button the same way you do a hinge. But if your firing it the same way as a hinge, why not just use a hinge? I'm sure there's other reasons but those are mine. Personally I can fire either with no real adjustment period. You just do it. 

.02


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

For many, the Hinge is easier to achieve a surprise shot, or at least execute with the least amount of thought process.
Thumb triggers can be very easy, and tempting to "punch".
As for ALL the pros shooting a hinge, I'd have to say to look a little deeper. You will find a good amount of them do use a thumb trigger release. Dave Cousins for example)
The majority DO shoot them much in the same manner as a hinge vs. using your thumb to simply push the button. Begging the question Lazarus posed: Why not just shoot a hinge?
I suspect for many it's just a personal thing. Maybe they prefer to be able to "call" a shot if it's windy, and don't want to change styles for indoors?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I am finding I am capable of punching the hinge. However, most of my shooting now is very close to the bale, and I am able to shoot either with a surprise fire. It is all about beating TP for me right now, so I am in a learning curve.

Thanks for the feedback. And I did not realize some pros actually shoot thumb style.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

I was wondering kinda the same but if you watch the outdoor World Cup many European and Asian shooters use a thumb.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

Personal preference. 

Just ask Mike Schloesser. The hinge is not the save all cure all perfect release. 

I believe the proper terminology would be "dumping" a hinge- not punching. Just an FYI.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Here's Dave and Reo,
Looking at the end of the 3rd, and beginning of the 4th ends, shows a reason many prefer the hinge.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422579428&x-yt-cl=85114404&v=x-dB1oTUgAk#t=781


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

hinges have been designed to be fired in a way thet utilizes larger muscle groups than fingers and wrist manipulation. that larger muscle group is also physiologically oriented to do things smoother and with more control coming from subconscious process of muscle that are more used to being guided by that process of command generation. 
essentially, a thumb button can be shot with the same "rotational back tension, as a hinge, but it can also be simply "triggered" like a gun's trigger, but by your thumb. with this method, the potential to inadvertently punch the trigger is much higher than the potential to rotate a hinge with out deliberate intention. that deliberate intenion extracts focus from the aiming process and requires some amount of conscious process that interrupts the aiming process.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

You can go to 1:30 into it and watch 2 closer matched shooters. Still personal preference. 

I shoot a hinge better than a thumb, but saying one is better is nonsense. It's the Indian and his preference.

It is a Chevy vs. Ford question. Heck I drive a Dodge


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot a hinge as my primary method but shoot a thumb trigger sometimes, I use very similar method to fire them but what I notice the most is that there is no rotation to feel when sbooting a thumb trigger so you increase pressure and you feel nothing happening and then all of a sudden it fires because there is no creep. In a hinge you have a little rotation that smoothly happens as you execute. To me this allows me to be nice and smooth.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I come from a recurve background and the hinge has a very similar feel to a good finger release. I have a pretty huge tendency to punch a trigger unless it's set very hard, hard enough that the effort can interfere with the shot.
Totally different feeling with a hinge for me, even though I fire it without any shoulder rotation. For lack of a better term the thumb trigger feels static but the hinge feels dynamic.

-Grant


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup I 've shot a hinge for just about as long as I can remember shooting seriously. I've had only a couple thumb triggers....a Carter "Holething", a back up release, which I still have, but very seldom use and an "Insatiable" which I gave away because of the lack of a middle finger hole, **** the "Holething" has. 
I never really got used to using a thumb trigger, I am much more confident with a hinge, no matter the pressure or the bow's draw weight.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

When you are under pressure its easier to think to travel the release and is a smoother calmer action than building tension on a trigger. its alot harder to feel the correct amount of tension on a trigger because you may have more tension built up in the forearm and hand than you realize.

That being said dont shy away from a thumb button. I shoot a longhorn but switch and shoot a carter just b cuz alot. Shot my best scores with my carter. It all comes down to discipline and what suites yours style. I hold better with a thumb button. Your holding pattern is what effects so many peoples release hand. Calm sight picture equals smooth controlled shot.


----------



## RC-Los17 (Mar 16, 2014)

It's all preference, there are many pros that just don't like a hinge and feel they hold to long with one so they prefer a thumb.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I will never be someone that can truly give a good opinion because I decided to be a hinge shooter, I suffered for years and then through hundreds of thousands of shots I have earned the right to be a hinge shooter but i have never committed to years of training with a thumb trigger. I am 100% convinced that a person can have awesome shooting with either of them.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Me, no expert by a long shot. I use a thumb release and use a hinge for "chip shots." Nothing wrong with a hinge other than me.
My thumb releases are set heavy. I set them heavy from the start because I want to feel the thumb barrel. Later, I learned that 
Michelle Ragsdale had hers set super heavy, like in some thought it wouldn't go off. Now, Michelle wasn't any slouch when she was shooting.

Years back at a Outdoor I tried NFAA Senior Pro Steve Bolan's ST360. He had it set so light I couldn't touch it without it going off.

The Hot Shot was used many years. Terry Ragsdale did some thumping with one. And there were bunches of thumb releases as there were spikes and hinges. Can't remember who first made the Crack shot. I have one with the name Fred Bear and then there are new ones not of Fred Bear today identical, but made in Japan.

I have a couple of older thumbs. One is made of something like Bakelite. It has a name plate, but I'll have to dig it out. Another has aluminum outside panels and steel center and 6 screws holding all together and no name or markings. There is a adjustment screw (missing). Tried it once and with the screw missing the thumb post moves almost a half inch before it fires.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've been shooting for about 18 or 19 years (started late) and have been shooting a hinge for at least 15 of those years. I own a ST-360 and have shot it quite well... for a little while. The problem I have with the button releases is that I get used to them quickly and start to punch them. They are great for a little while though.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that's exactly what happens to me , too, when I use a thumb trigger. it seems to work fine for a little while and then I start doing stupid things like deliberately thumbing the trigger, which of course, does counter-productive things to your aiming process. but I have to say,.... I've never gotten to the point of punching, yet. at that point, I put the thumb trigger back in my pouch and grab my hinge.


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

Pesonally, I shoot a thumb trigger. Although I shoot it like a hinge using "back tension" pull through type of firing process. More or less using the thumb trigger as a safety. It makes it easier to pull or let down without inadvertantly firing.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

PSE Archer said:


> Personal preference.
> 
> Just ask Mike Schloesser. The hinge is not the save all cure all perfect release.
> 
> I believe the proper terminology would be "dumping" a hinge- not punching. Just an FYI.


 the reason the hinge is thought to be the release to go to for target panic issues, is that the process of learning to shoot a hinge, is very similar to the process of curing target panic. principle elements of the same drills are used in both.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Terrific insight. Very helpful. Thanks to all


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

keep em coming. great stuff here


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

I've used both and I set up my thumb release to go off just like my BT releases do because I shoot them pretty much exactly the same and the only thing that changes is where my thumb is. But once I place my thumb it doesn't move and I made a different sized barrel for it so I have it custom fit to how I like it and my release window are pretty much identical between the two. It is personal preference and you have to be willing to try something and work with it to get it adjusted to you to see if you like it. I do find that I will let down easier with my thumb trigger then a bt but that's just a mental thing that is being dealt with.


----------



## brianb68 (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it better to set the trigger heavy or light. On thumb trigger


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Setting it "heavy" allows you to confidently add pretension to the trigger.
Others may have good reasons for setting it light, but I set mine heavy for the above reason.


----------



## brianb68 (Jun 7, 2009)

do you any suggestions as to what brand, 3-4 finger for bow hunting glove size l-xl


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

exactly, those triggers set so light, are probably responsible for more target panic problems, than just about anything else there is. so many guys run out and buy a good thumb trigger and then proceed to set up so light that they end up being scared of the trigger.
as Michelle Raggsdale used to say,...you have to set it up to be able to grab a good handful of release, without it going off.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

ron w said:


> exactly, those triggers set so light, are probably responsible for more target panic problems, than just about anything else there is. so many guys run out and buy a good thumb trigger and then proceed to set up so light that they end up being scared of the trigger.
> as Michelle Raggsdale used to say,...you have to set it up to be able to grab a good handful of release, without it going off.


You just described (along with Padgett's description from another thread) exactly where I am. I received my first hinge, yesterday. I've been shooting a "brand name" (<<that OK, mods  ) thumb trigger with the spring that came in it (very light touch). I switched it to the strongest spring, this AM. Haven't shot it yet, but I'm hoping between the hinge and the new spring in the thumb release......I'll get back on track.

I don't think I have full-blown target panic. But, you guys sure diagnosed the exact point in time I'm living. My plan is to practice with the hinge and shoot with the thumb (for a while). I can absolutely NOW (since I switched springs) see shooting the thumb "like" the hinge. Before.....that was not possible (too sensitive).

Really good stuff in here, guys. Thank you (all).


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Heavier allows you to get aggressive and also if you dont relax your hand and forearm it won't go off. I shoot both but prefer thumb, better control and im a 3d shooter mostly and the up and downs mess with me with a hinge. I like shooting a hinge because it makes you smooth and lets you know you're in the right position.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

m ake sure you don't set that hinge up too hot either. it will have the same effect. it's better start out fairly cold, so that you have to work fairly hard to get the rotation and then back off an eighth of a turn at a time, until the rotation comes easy.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

ron w said:


> m ake sure you don't set that hinge up too hot either. it will have the same effect. it's better start out fairly cold, so that you have to work fairly hard to get the rotation and then back off an eighth of a turn at a time, until the rotation comes easy.


Now you're gonna make me read the directions! 

I have zero experience with hinge releases (OK....past 20 or so blank bale shots I did, yesterday). I'd give the name (of the release), but I think that's frowned upon here. Anywho......it seems (to the hinge-ignorant) to be fairly "stiff", out of the package.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Reality of it is back tension is a mind set and execution... Relax, push and pull! No matter what release you shoot that has to be the first part of understanding IMO. You can punch or pop any release including a hinge. So whatever you shoot make sure that is the starting point.

I shoot an RX2 deep in my index finger and just pull with my back and elbow. It took more time to get the process with index/wrist strap but there comes a point when any release you shoot you have to really burn that back tension process. My experience only work on one thing at a time or you get overwhelmed and likely won't see the results.

I use a hinge also but for me and hunting I am good operating RX2 as is but indoors and 3D hinge! 

Good luck all!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

My journey to the hinge is motivated by TP. I find with the thumb style, that when the shot doesn't happen, I am a little more tempted to force it (punch, push, squeeze, or whatever). Forest Carter sent me an article on TP that he wrote, insisting that you must begin very close to the target, both blind and aiming, for a long time, training the subconscious to embrace the float and back tension as the way you must fire. So at this point, I am able to shoot either, but at 5 yards. Hopefully the bridge will come. Hopefully. I am primarily shooting the hinge, but including a few shots each session with the thumb. I guess time will tell. I will say, that TP is ugly. If this doesn't enable me to manage it, or cure it, archery will never be fun again.


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

No matter what release you shoot you are going to have to try things and fiddle with it to get it where you like it. I shoot my thumb release about half way between the lightest and heaviest setting that it will release on. I will try to get some pics this weekend to show you how I set mine up. Now I did change the barrel on mine with one that I made and it can make a difference because I didn't like the factory one very well even though I shot with it for years.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the whole idea of a hinge, is get away from something having a trigger, so potential to punch it, doesn't exist because there's nothing to punch punching takes a conscious decision and conscious management. now-a-days, everybody is manipulating the hinges, and we're back in the same boat, with those conscious decisions and management, again.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

JV NC said:


> Now you're gonna make me read the directions!
> 
> I have zero experience with hinge releases (OK....past 20 or so blank bale shots I did, yesterday). I'd give the name (of the release), but I think that's frowned upon here. Anywho......it seems (to the hinge-ignorant) to be fairly "stiff", out of the package.


Directionally impaired myself 

Name brand would be okay or at least describe type, moon or sear adjustment like a Stan. Me, adjusting a moon is like trying hand catching a fish with boxing gloves on.


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

I set mine veeery light. So when my thumb is wrapped around, shortly after I start pulling through it goes off without much effort.


----------

